# best router baseplate



## joe beaty (Jul 12, 2011)

what is best router base plate to match the porter cable bushings (dovetail jig 4216) with a dewalt 621 router?? i bought the router at a pawn shop, it has no baseplate with it


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Joe

I suggest you get the plate below, killing two birds with one stone thing, you can use the guides that come with the plate or use the PC type guides with it.

Amazon.com: Milescraft 1211 Base Plate Metal-Nose Bushing Set for Routers: Home Improvement

OR

http://www.amazon.com/Milescraft-1201-Plate-Bushing-Routers/dp/B001JEOMN2/ref=cm_cr_pr_sims_t


========== 



joe beaty said:


> what is best router base plate to match the porter cable bushings (dovetail jig 4216) with a dewalt 621 router?? i bought the router at a pawn shop, it has no baseplate with it


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Joe, you can buy a sub base plate from DeWalt parts online; you can also build your own sub base plate, instructions are available in one of the Sticky threads.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi

Just a add a note to Mike's post, if you make your own you will need to buy a 1 3/16" drill bit if you want to use the PC type guides, if you are going to make more than one it's the best way to go , the 1 3/16" bits are not in most sets, you can get the set for about 100.oo bucks or just the one bit for 9.oo to 30.oo bucks but it's must have item if you want to make your own.. 

Amazon.com: 31-Piece Forstner Bit Set with Case: Home Improvement

Amazon.com: 1-3/16" BORMAX Forstner Style Bit: Home Improvement

Forstner Bit Set - Peachtree Woodworking Supply


========






Mike said:


> Joe, you can buy a sub base plate from DeWalt parts online; you can also build your own sub base plate, instructions are available in one of the Sticky threads.


----------



## Phil P (Jul 25, 2010)

Hi Joe

There's possibly an alternative. Buy a Leigh (as in dovetail jigs) #706R adaptor. This will allow ypou to mount a P-C guide bush in a DW621

Regards

Phil


----------



## joe beaty (Jul 12, 2011)

thanks Phil, do you know for a fact that it will fit the 621 DeWalt??


----------



## istracpsboss (Sep 14, 2008)

Phil P said:


> Hi Joe
> 
> There's possibly an alternative. Buy a Leigh (as in dovetail jigs) #706R adaptor. This will allow ypou to mount a P-C guide bush in a DW621
> 
> ...


You may be able to get a free one. DW routers stateside often come with a PC adaptor in the box.

I emailed DeWalt and said there wasn't one with my DW625.The lady was most helpful and didn't even ask me where I'd bought it, or whether I'd lost it. All they needed was a US address to deliver it to, which I was able to give them.

The Leigh mounting plates are fine. They make them for most makes of router.

Cheers

Peter


----------



## Phil P (Jul 25, 2010)

joe beaty said:


> thanks Phil, do you know for a fact that it will fit the 621 DeWalt??


Thanks Peter, I'd forgotten that DW supply a guide bush adaptor in the USA for the DW625, but I wasn't sure about the DW621. As to the Leigh adaptor, Joe, I can't say for absolute certain as I'm not a DW621 user. Having had a Leigh D-4 jig in the past I _can_ say for certain that Leigh's adaptors for both the DW613/DW615 and DW624/DW625 work with their respective routers and take a standard Porter-Cable guide bush. Leigh's guide bushes are standard P-C guide bushes, and I've also used them in my own P-C 691 D-handle. Leigh have been in this market for over 20 years and are a respected supplier, so I can't see them making unsubstantiated claims for their (excellent) product

Incidentally according to eReplacementParts the part number you are looking for is #329120-01 - a massive $7.45, although it's on 1-2 weeks delivery (BTW, the Leigh part is often ex-stock)

Regards

Phil


----------

